# working as a freelancer for a salon ?



## makeupbylindsey (Mar 29, 2011)

im trying to get my name out there and it has been very hard. I was thinking that i wanted to work for a salon as a makeup artist . Do you need to be certified for this ?


----------



## mrsf10 (May 8, 2011)

it depends on your state really. like here in virginia, you dont need a certification or license to be a MUA....


----------



## ShawnaD (May 20, 2011)

Here in Ca you have to be certified to work in a Salon. I think you need to check with your State.


----------

